# Jumeirah Heights Location and Public transport?



## asi5a (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
I am evaluating some possible locations...just wondering if the Metro is accessible from Jumeirah Heights, or any public transport for that matter...
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It's not in a great location for anything I'm afraid, the Metro is a long-ish walk, there used to be a semi-regular circular bus going around JLT, don't know if it still is.


----------



## asi5a (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks Gavtek, appreciate the heads up! I guess thats why it was more affordable!


----------



## mandingo. (Apr 20, 2013)

asi5a said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am evaluating some possible locations...just wondering if the Metro is accessible from Jumeirah Heights, or any public transport for that matter...
> Many thanks in advance.


as Gav said dont count on Public transport around your area


----------



## asi5a (Mar 21, 2013)

So I guess I am better off with sticking to Marina! Any idea how one can find buildings close to the metro? I could use Google earth


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Google Maps


----------

